# Save my tune..



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I have a mail order tune done on my 06 gto and I want to know if someone can help me by telling me how to save the tune on my HP Tuner PRO because I have to take my car into the dealership and incase they flash the computer I want to have the mail order tune for back up. The mail order tune suck but its better then the stock tune. I really only know how to plug the tuner into my car so if you know how to save the tune please make it detailed as possible. Thank you


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just do a read VCM and save the tune with a unique name like you would any file.

1. Plug in interface and hook up computer running HPT
2. Turn key to on
3. Click the little icon at the top of the little chip with the up arrow or go to "Flash>Read entire" or push Control and R at the same time
4. When done reading go to "File>Save as"
5. Name file something like "Crappy Mail Order Tune" and save
6. Get a wideband and learn to tune it yourself


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Read the beginners guide, should help you out some.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> 5. Name file something like "Crappy Mail Order Tune" and save


Subtle........Yet so effective :lol:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> Subtle........Yet so effective :lol:


I'm sensitive like that. lol


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> I'm sensitive like that. lol


It's true though, I never understood canned tunes. Someone is basically writing a universal tune that your using to fit your needs. How those two coincide with one another blows my mind, but hey, to each his own. IMHO, tunes are supposed to be done to your specific needs, for your specific car. OP, I would suggest learning how to tune and throw that canned tune in the garbage.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Falco21 said:


> OP, I would suggest learning how to tune and throw that canned tune in the garbage.


svede suggested that too; also in a suble and effective manner.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

HP11 said:


> svede suggested that too; also in a suble and effective manner.


Exactly lol


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Also, does anyone know how I can get the stock tune put back into the PCM?


----------



## lasoya113 (Mar 19, 2011)

I learned my lesson with these mail order tunes. I would like to tune my gto myself because I have the hp tuner pro and I have the wideband tuner coming in the mail but I have no idea were to start when it comes to tuning my car. If someone can help me with that then I would appreciate it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's just as easy flashing a tune in but in reverse. I would suggest going to the HP Tuners forum and look around. There are some tutorials on getting started. When you get going and have specific questions then it's a lot easier to help


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

lasoya113 said:


> I learned my lesson with these mail order tunes. I would like to tune my gto myself because I have the hp tuner pro and I have the wideband tuner coming in the mail but I have no idea were to start when it comes to tuning my car. If someone can help me with that then I would appreciate it.


See thread: http://www.gtoforum.com/f80/beginners-guide-tuning-your-gto-hptuners-28164/ :cheers


----------



## Excalibur (Nov 16, 2008)

The beginner's guide is gone


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

just a wild question; is it possible to load ones custom tune onto the u7191 and then upload it to a different gto?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Aren't the tunes VIN specific?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya that tune is locked to the VIN of the car.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I was being sarcastic/cynical/ironic rather than asking a question.....so much is missed in the printed word.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

So you're saying if someone custom tune their car, and shop gives them a file, that file can not be uploaded to any diablo tuner and be uploaded to any gto? Via laptop to diablo to gto?

I understand that tuner is locked to a single vin, and according to your answer so is the file. It doesn't make sense.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

firebird said:


> So you're saying if someone custom tune their car, and shop gives them a file, that file can not be uploaded to any diablo tuner and be uploaded to any gto? Via laptop to diablo to gto?
> 
> I understand that tuner is locked to a single vin, and according to your answer so is the file. It doesn't make sense.


It makes perfect sense. It keeps people from sharing tunes without paying for it. Kinda along the lines of copyright protection.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

I guess the world of car tuning isn't yet as advanced as motorcycle world of tuning. 

Anyway, to answer the copyright post, if one pays for its tune, the one owns the tune 100% and should be able to sell or give at their own choice. Just As one has the right to do so by buying a car or a house or any other matter.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I would say that motorcycles aren't as sophisticated as cars. It would be like comparing a calculator to a laptop. There are over 500 different parameters tune-able on our cars' engines with even more hidden. BTW software isn't like physical objects in terms of ownership.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

It's not a software, it's a file. but i guess it is customers fault for paying and doing it the way that tuner guys want. 

It'd be like living in china, getting married, and not to be able to send photos or video of it to your friends and family, when for example you paid $20K for it, I say bs. 

Motorcycles are very sophisticated my friend, most newer, 04 and up sportbikes I am referring to. you wouldn't believe the technology.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A tune is intellectual property and that is protectable if desired. I wouldn't go to any tuner though that locked a tune as then you're tied to that tuner's life or him staying in business.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

true


----------

